# Black GTO in Birmingham?



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Was anyone on the forum in the black GTO coming north out of Birmingham today? I was coming back from picking up my daughter at the airport and a black '06 came up behind me and we followed each other for about 40 miles till we decided to hit a Cracker Barrel for a late breakfast. Just wanted to say hey! Also, what kind of wheels do you have? They didn't look stock, but I coulnd't tell alot about them at speed.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I got an 06 spice red with a "MY GOAT' plate,, say hi to me if you see me :seeya:


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

flyer469 said:


> I got an 06 spice red with a "MY GOAT' plate,, say hi to me if you see me :seeya:


Will do!


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

Not wanting to hijack your thread but is there a 1/4 mile track in the birmingham area?

I'm in Huntsville


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Only 1/4 mile track I could find in AL is in Steele, south of Gadsden off I-59:

Alabama International Dragway
1245 Crump Road
P.O. Box 426
Steele, Alabama 35987
Email: [email protected]
Track Phone: 256-538-RACE (7223)
Fax - 256/354-5014

There's one in Bristol and one in Memphis, but those are both a long way away. 
This info is available here for anyone else interested, it lists dragsrtips by state.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

By the way, have you got a GTO? What is it?


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

No I have an 300 SRT8, a buddy of mine with a 05 GTO and I are going to try and get a little group together to head down to Steele for some fun. He was talking about Steele, I just wasn't sure it was open.


----------



## ram077 (Dec 7, 2006)

kegbelly said:


> Was anyone on the forum in the black GTO coming north out of Birmingham today? I was coming back from picking up my daughter at the airport and a black '06 came up behind me and we followed each other for about 40 miles till we decided to hit a Cracker Barrel for a late breakfast. Just wanted to say hey! Also, what kind of wheels do you have? They didn't look stock, but I coulnd't tell alot about them at speed.


I have an black '04 and in the birmingham area. Today while I was headed to birmingham/downtown, I did see that car your talking about. Those wheels didn't look stock to me either.


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info kegbelly. I'll post an anouncement in the Southeast forum when we are going to Steele and hopefully some of you can join us for a day of fun and fast cars!


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Double said:


> Thanks for the info kegbelly. I'll post an anouncement in the Southeast forum when we are going to Steele and hopefully some of you can join us for a day of fun and fast cars!


Sounds good!


----------



## _.:LS1GTO:._ (Aug 19, 2006)

I would like to meet you guys there also.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

Double said:


> Not wanting to hijack your thread but is there a 1/4 mile track in the birmingham area?
> 
> I'm in Huntsville


Ya, 469 to I-20 back to I-65 south. 

:willy: :lol:


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I ment 459 hehe


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

update: I called Friday and the answering machine said they were still closed for winter. I'll continue to call and check the website and post notice when we are going to make the trek south.

Great to have you on board LS1GTO, the more the merrier. I know a guy with a 325 Hp Honda Civic hatchback (completely gutted). I'll try and get him and some of his Import crew to come along also. Make for some import vs domestic fun also.


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

I was talking to a guy at work a couple days ago, he said the Steele track lost its IHRA license or sanction or whatever because they had a serious problem with water seeping up through the blacktop. He said it was a poor quality track. I've never beent there, just passing along what I was told.


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

kegbelly said:


> I was talking to a guy at work a couple days ago, he said the Steele track lost its IHRA license or sanction or whatever because they had a serious problem with water seeping up through the blacktop. He said it was a poor quality track. I've never beent there, just passing along what I was told.


Hmmm, according to their website that have an IHRA national event in September that was anounced on Dec. 19, 2006. I will keep calling and find out though.

Thanks for the heads up Kegbelly!!! Is there any other options for the 1/4 in the Bham area, traveling to Montgomery or Mobile is a little more than a one day thing for me in Huntsville!


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Double said:


> Hmmm, according to their website that have an IHRA national event in September that was anounced on Dec. 19, 2006. I will keep calling and find out though.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Kegbelly!!! Is there any other options for the 1/4 in the Bham area, traveling to Montgomery or Mobile is a little more than a one day thing for me in Huntsville!


No other 1/4 mile tracks that I know of in the area. He may have been mistaken about the IHRA thing, but he specifically mentioned Steele and said he'd drive to Montgomery before he raced at Steele again. I'll ask him about it again tomorrow at work. He's into sport bikes and frequents the Hunstville strip and one over toward the Shoals, but I can't recall the name of it right now. "Starlight"... does that sound right? Both of them are 1/8 mile tracks as I'm sure you already know.


----------



## Double (Jan 9, 2007)

the hunstville strip isn't bad, but is an 1/8 and I wanna get some good 1/4 runs and a baseline dyno before I begin modding. If the track is crap at Steele then there is no reason to go there. I don't know anyone who has been there.


----------



## ram077 (Dec 7, 2006)

http://www.racereview.com/alabama.htm


----------

